# Billige Grundbleie



## stifli (1. Januar 2002)

Das Thema Bleigießen scheint hier ja echt beliebt zu sein.
Dann werde ich auch mal meine Methode zum selbermachen von günstigen Bleien schildern.Als Form nehme ich Alublöcke gibt es beim Schrott oder Schlosserein. In den Block bohre
ich mit einem Kegelsenker Metallarbeiter wisen was ich meine, gibt es inzwischen in jedem Baumarkt,ein Loch bis der Kegelsenker bündig mit der Oberfläche des Alublocks abschließt. Dann bohre ich ein 3mm loch unten in die Form dann nur noch eine Wirbelöse etwas zusammendrücken passt sonst nicht durch die kleine Bohrung dann gieße ich die Form mit Blei aus und fertig. Die Kegelsenker gibt es in verschiedenen Größen
so das man sich verschiedene Gewichte herstellen kann. Mit dem größten
Senker den ich habe kann ich bis ca.50 gramm
gießen.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Case (1. Januar 2002)

Jetzt aber nicht lachen.
Ein anderes Hobby von mir ist das Metallsuchen. Dazu hab ich mir mal einen Detector gekauft. Zum einen such ich damit beliebte Angelstellen ab ( was glaubt Ihr, was Angler so alles verlieren )? Zum anderen findet man in den Wäldern jede Menge alte Vorderladerkugeln, in jeder Größe. Loch reinbohren, Rundblei fertig. Ein recht guter Fund waren auch mal mehrere Kilo Schrotblei, die wohl ein Jäger weggeschmissen hat. Mit Messer und Hammer spalten, ich hab Bleischrot solang ich lebe. Mit dem Kleingeld, dass Badegäste und Spaziergänger verlieren kann ich mir so ziemlich die Blinker kaufen die ich übers Jahr brauch, und mit aufgesammelten Pfandflaschen finanzier ich mir die Maden. Und mach auch noch was für den Umweltschutz.
Case 

-------------------------------------------------------
Besser ein Pfund in der Pfanne, als zehn Kilos 
"drangehabt"


----------



## Brady (1. Januar 2002)

SUPER Case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und Glück Auf Brady


----------



## stifli (1. Januar 2002)

HI Case die Idee ist natürlich super, aber bei den Schrotbleien wäre ich vorsichtiger oder fischt DU nur mit starken Schnüren. Ich jedenfalls als Spipper verwende sehr dünne Schnüre und da ist die Gefahr einfach zu groß sich mit selbstgemachten Schroten die Schnur zu beschädigen.
Gruß Achim


----------



## havkat (1. Januar 2002)

Moin Case!
Sollte es sich wirklich um Patronenschrote handeln sind die Kugeln aus Antimongehärtetem Blei. Sie sind als Angel-Bleischrote nur bedingt empfehlenswert, da sie sehr hart und damit "schnurgefährlich" sind. Geschossblei eignet sich aber hervorragend zum Pilkergiessen, aber nur im Freien....Antimon is nich besonders gesund! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Case (1. Januar 2002)

@ Stifli, havkat,
ist richtig was ihr da sagt. Das Schrotblei ist tatsächchlich härter als gekauftes Angelblei. Trotzdem hab ich aufgrund dieses Bleis noch nie eine Schnur abgerissen.. Ich angle mit Vorfächern bis runter zur Stärke 0,10mm. Die Kugeln die ich finde nimm ich so, wie sie sind. Da wird nichts gegossen.Case


-------------------------------------------------------
Besser ein Pfund in der Pfanne, als zehn Kilos 
"drangehabt"


----------



## wulfy3 (29. Januar 2002)

Bleigießen ? Eigentlich ganz einfach:
Ne Tonne oder bei Bedarf etwas weniger an Auswuchtbleien besorgen, nett fragen hilft ungemein. Eine alte Kunststoffdose (Achtung
Tupper hat zwar 1000 Jahre Garantie gibt aber bei unserem weiblichen Gegenpart eher Streß) mit ca. 2-3cm dünnflüssigem Gipps füllen, unser Lieblingsblei mit Vaseline einfetten (löst sich später besser aus der Form), wenn der Gips etwas härter geworden ist bis ca. zur Hälfte in den Gips drücken,
so das die Öse "unter" liegt. Trocknen lassen
und die erste Hälfte der Form ist fertig. Da wir keinen Gipsblock mit Bleieinlage wollen,
die Gipsform mit Vaseline dünn einschmieren
und dünnflüssigen Gips wieder 2-3 cm bedecken. Trocknen lassen , vorsichtig trennen einen Gußkanal mit dem Messer oder einer Minifräse in beide Hälften fräsen, trocknen lassen z.B. Backofen mit 200 Grad 
10 - 15 Min. . Kochplatte mit altem Topf fürs Bleischmelzen ins freie stellen, Strom an und eine alte Gießkelle besorgt um das Blei in die Form zu gießen, die von Schraubzwingen oder Klemmen zusammen gehalten wird. Aus Messing oder Edelstahl eine Öse gebogen die vorher in die Form gelegt wurde und das gießen kann beginnen. 
Einfacher und produktiver ist es natürlich wenn wir 3 Bleie in einer Form haben und mit 2-3 Formen gleichzeitig arbeiten. Beim Bleieingießen vorsicht! Es ist immernoch genig Wasser im Gips um das flüssige Blei 
"sprudeln" zu lassen -> nicht jeder steht auf verbrannte Finger.
Viel Spaß bei Fragen mailt mich an
Wulfy3


----------



## Bondex (30. Januar 2002)

Hallo WulfiWoher hast Du blos dieses fachmännische Wissen…?Ruf mich mal an wegen der SacheBjörni


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Januar 2002)

Moin Wulfi!
Ich gieße meine Brandungsbleie genau wie du nur ruße ich mit einer Kerze die Form vor jedem Guß aus. Dann löst sich das fertige Blei noch besser aus der Form.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## bochgrundl (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

Hallo Leute,

was haltet ihr von den Bleien hier? Sind ja unschlagbar billig die Dinger.http://www.rutenring.de/html/bleie.html

MFG


----------



## Downbeat (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

Ey du Totengräber|supergri

Die Seite kenn ich schon steht aus einem anderen Thread, aber eigentlich ging`s hier 2002 um`s bleigießen, sprich günstig selber machen.
Im übrigen zahlst du in dem von dir vorgestellten Shop 4,50€ Versand, dies gebe ich zu bedenken wenn du, so wie ich, nicht übermässig viel versenkst über`s Jahr.


----------



## rueganer82 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

Stein-loch durch - gummiisolierung rein- fertig:g


----------



## noob4ever (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

âber vorher gucken wie alt das thema ist und wann der letzte geschrieben hat


----------



## Harry-aus-MA (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

Beim Angeln auf Waller im Strom hatte ich das Problem, dass sich beinahe jede Bleiform auf dem Grund weiterbewegt hatte.
Steinmontage war mir zu aufwendig, ausserdem gieß ich einfach gerne Blei.
Als Katzenfreund hab ich immer jede Menge Katzenfutterdosen zuhause.
Ne leere Dose ausbrennen mit dem Bunsenbrenner, damit der Lack weg ist. Vor dem Gießen am besten nochmal richtig vorwärmen, da sonst das Blei zu schnell erkaltet. Das Blei anschließend wie ne Orange aus der Dose schälen. Das aber besser mit Handschuhen wegen der Schnittgefahr.
Und jetzt hab ich mir meine Tellerbleie in Serie gegossen. Die haben bei den kleinen Dosen so zwischen 350 bis 750g. Und durch die Sicken im Dosenboden sehen die sogar fast wie gekaufte Bleie aus . Noch ein Loch reingebohrt, Drahtöse dran - ferdsch.
Blei beim Reifenhändler besorgen wird aber immer schwerer. Blei als Wuchtgewicht für PKW ist mittlerweile verboten (ersetzt durch Zink). Mehr Glück hat man aber beim Nutzfahrzeug-Reifendienst. Dort gibt es die immer noch. Oder beim Schrottler.


----------



## phirania (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

Und was macht soviel Blei mit der Umwelt ?....#q#q#q#q#q#q.


----------



## ulf (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*



phirania schrieb:


> Und was macht soviel Blei mit der Umwelt ?....#q#q#q#q#q#q.



Ja was denn ? Hat sich bei Dir schon mal ein Blei aufgelöst ? |bigeyes


----------



## noob4ever (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*



Harry-aus-MA schrieb:


> Beim Angeln auf Waller im Strom hatte ich das Problem, dass sich beinahe jede Bleiform auf dem Grund weiterbewegt hatte.
> Steinmontage war mir zu aufwendig, ausserdem gieß ich einfach gerne Blei.
> Als Katzenfreund hab ich immer jede Menge Katzenfutterdosen zuhause.
> Ne leere Dose ausbrennen mit dem Bunsenbrenner, damit der Lack weg ist. Vor dem Gießen am besten nochmal richtig vorwärmen, da sonst das Blei zu schnell erkaltet. Das Blei anschließend wie ne Orange aus der Dose schälen. Das aber besser mit Handschuhen wegen der Schnittgefahr.
> ...




So viel Arbeit für Bleie? Wie wärs mit einer Bleigussform für ca 15 € inkl Versand?


----------



## entspannt (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*



rueganer82 schrieb:


> Stein-loch durch - gummiisolierung rein- fertig:g



Sowas wollte ich auch schon Ausprobieren!


----------



## Sebbi430 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

Ja sieht ganz gut aus, auch sehr gut mit den verschiedenen größen.


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

Hi! Es geht auch so...


----------



## Harry-aus-MA (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

@noob4ever
Ist doch nicht viel Arbeit. Für 15€ bekomm ich 30 Dosen Katzenfutter. Macht 30 Gussformen. Ich hab verschiedene gekaufte Formen. Aber Bleie wie ich sie wollte gibt es nicht. Und wie gesagt macht's Spass.
Für die Kohle, die ich jeden Monat für's Angeln ausgebe könnte ich mir besten Edelfisch ins Haus liefern lassen


----------



## grazy04 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

@rhinefisher:

wieviele 100Jahre muss man da Abrisse haben damit sich diese Unmenge an Geld die da auf den Fotos liegt wieder amortisiert ???

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=71542


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

Servus.
Warum muß es Blei sein ? Ein Kumpel vom mir macht seit neuestem seine "Bleie" aus Stein. Hat sich beim Hiki einen Steinkleber gekauft damit klebt er einen Wirbel auf den Stein und fertig. Wird ich in Zukunft auch machen weil ich ja jetzt weiß das es super funzt und der Kleber auch wirklich hält und der Stein nicht nach 20mal auswerfen alleine davonfliegt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## noob4ever (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

@Harry-aus-MA die Bleie sehen schon mal super aussergewöhnlich aus 

@Lenzibald das mit dem Kleber lösen würde mir schon Kopfzerbrechen machen, oder eben dem am anderen Ufer...


----------



## Bodensee89 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*



grazy04 schrieb:


> @rhinefisher:
> 
> wieviele 100Jahre muss man da Abrisse haben damit sich diese Unmenge an Geld die da auf den Fotos liegt wieder amortisiert ???




es soll auch leute geben denen das basteln usw. einfach nur spaß macht. 

|rolleyes


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

Servus.
Das war ja das wo ich mir nicht sicher war das der Kleber auch hält. Nur jetzt hab ich ein paar Steine testen können das Zeugs hält echt bombenfest. Einziger Nachteil man muß halt den Stein etwas größer nehmen das man auf ordentlich Gewicht kommt. Das Basteln Spass macht ist auch klar war ja nur als Alternative gedacht weil Blei ja nicht ganz ungiftig ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## elloschka (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

schwere muttern sind auch ein super bleiersatz.


----------



## Alex1860 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

Noch ein kleiner Tipp dass sich das Blei leichter von der Form löst: Mit Talkum(bekommt man bei der Apotheke) einpinseln die Schicht hält sich für ca.10 Güße. dann wieder ein bisschen einpinseln. Mache das schon länger und es funktioniert wirklich super


----------



## Micha383 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

Das ganze Thema hier hat mich doch n bissel neugierig gemacht.

Und bin dann mal nach Bleipreisen googlen gegangen.

schon interessant.

1 Tonne Blei im Handel bei der Börse
ca. 1719€
bzw.
1,72€ fürs Kilo

Altblei auf ner Schrotthandelseite
1,10 fürs Kilo


wenn man da mal n bissel runter rechnet

100Gramm Neu -> 0,17€
100Gramm Alt -> 0,11€

dann mal nach nem 100Gramm Blei gesucht
und da kommt ein schlichtes (ohne Beschichtung) auf 0,80€

Da kann man es doch durchaus verstehen wenn der eine oder andere lust bekommt seine Bleie selbst zu gießen oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Billige Grundbleie*

Hi! Amortisieren wird sich das in etwa 15 Jahren - 3 sind rum... .
Mit 250kg Letternmetall, 150kg Blei und 100kg Zinn waren das ca. 2500€.
Dafür ist es jetzt nicht mehr so tragisch wenn ich Pilker, Grundblei oder Jigs verliere.
Mal ehrlich; daß geben Andere für ihr Echolot aus.. .
Ich habe allerdings auch einige Formen gekauft, auf die könnte man auch gut verzichten.
Auch sind 3 Öfen unsinn - 2 langen völlig.
Petri


----------

